# New VA Reg: Animals on VA Property



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

NEW REGULATION RE: ANIMALS ON VA PROPERTY
Effective September 16, 2015

*ACTION* Final Rule.

*SUMMARY*

The Department of Veterans Affairs (VA) amends its regulation concerning the presence of animals on VA property. This final rule expands the current VA regulation to authorize the presence of service animals consistent with applicable Federal law when these animals accompany individuals with disabilities seeking admittance to property owned or operated by VA.

New regulation that will clear up confusion on various issues. 
*Same regulation in effect on all VA Property*

Some of the points are:
~ Dogs only -- no min. horses will be accepted -- as Service Animals.
~ There are no restrictions on who trains the dog, but 


> VA notes that a service animal must be certified by ADI or IGDF as a requirement for veterans seeking service dog benefits under 38 CFR 17.148, however, those requirements for benefits do not apply to access.


~ No SDITs. Must be fully functional working Service Dogs.
~ Must have rabies and basic core vaccinations up to date.
~ Dog must be trained to work or perform tasks for disabled owner.
~ Dog may be off leash and on verbal command or other method of control only if needed for work or task or if handler is not able to make use of a leash.
~ No breed bans in effect.
~ Under some conditions the team may make use of an alternate handler to also be in control of the Service Dog. 
~ It is the responsibility of the handler or the alternate handler to properly dispose of any waste material.

To read in full go to Fed Register
https://www.federalregister.gov/art...m_medium=email&utm_source=federalregister.gov


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm anxious to read the new regulations. . . I had one VA employee bring their 'service dog' to my basic obedience classes who had been suspended from work for a few weeks because of their dog showing aggression towards people as well as barking and other rude behavior. While the employee had a legitimate illness allowing the help of a service dog, the dog was not even at the point of being able to pass the CGC... and I also felt the dog was not adequately trained to perform the task the owner said it did.. it was only 18 mos old. This owner and dog created a really bad situation for people who have legitimate service dog. especially at the location the person worked at.


----------

